# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  My Bathroom Reno

## m6sports

I thought i would share my bathroom reno and post pictures of the process  
I will be doing most of the work myself besides the electrical, plumbing and tiling 
those will be left to the pros AKA friends 
so it wont cost me anything besides refreshment  :2thumbsup:  
I will be pulling down the wall between the laundry and bathroom and turning it into one large bathroom, this will mean that we wont have a laundry instead we will have a closet to store the washer and dryer
Here are some before pictures     
The room design  
And the tiles we bought

----------


## m6sports

its still a couple of weeks before i start, as im flatout at work and not able to take time off 
No holidays when you self employed  :No:  
but this will give me some time to be able to buy all the other bits that will be needed before we start 
im giving myself 2 weeks to complete the reno but i might be being over optimistic  
the list of things we have bought are 
tiles
Spa Bath
Vanity
Caroma Opal2 toilet 
im not sure about a couple of things
 firstly ive been told to use Blue Board on the walls but ive always though it was for external use is it the best product to use or is there somthing better 
also im planing to rip down the old Gyprock from the ceiling and putting up some new stuff instead of trying to patch it up 
but have been told to just screw the new stuff over the old stuff

----------


## m6sports

Reno has been pushed foward bathroom needs to be finished to tile on the 5th March 
so i have to get moving 
Did a little more tonight after work  
i removed the Laundry cupboards and sink in preparation for pulling down the wall between

----------


## m6sports

i also after a year decided that it would be a good time to close over the door from the laundry into the kitchen  
whoever thought that 2 doors were needed must have had rocks in there head
but with a little villa board now the doors been closed over  
Ive also used some of the cupboards from the laundry to fill in the gap

----------


## m6sports

I knocked out the old window in the kitchen to make room for a door. The laundry one will need to be closed over for the bathroom reno 
took me all day until i decided to step on a piece if timber with a nail hanging out of it 
so a quick trip up to the local medical center and a tetanus shot got it all sorted  
because of the nail i didnt get it all finished but here are some pictures any way

----------


## m6sports

here is a bit of an update  
firstly i needed to do a little work up on the ceiling cavity putting in a beam so that i would be able to remove the wall between the 2 rooms  
this was done with a 65 x 300 x 4200 LVL  
this was somthing i was a little worried doing as you dont want to do any thing wrong or it will end up costing alot more to fix 
but with quotes over $1000 i thought i would look at doing it myself a little more  
in the end im happy i did it myself as everything turned out ok and it only cost me $101 in all the materials  :2thumbsup:

----------


## m6sports

after the beam went in i had the green light to strip out the bathroom and laundry 
took me all day but ive stripped out all the tiles from the walls and floors ready for the plumber to come tomorrow morning

----------


## davidp

> firstly ive been told to use Blue Board on the walls but ive always though it was for external use is it the best product to use or is there somthing better

  Don't know about Blue Board but when I did my bathroom we used Villaboard on the walls and then tiled over that.

----------


## cravenhaven

There have been a few posts about blueboard on this forum. Seems that the tiles dont stick well to it, so best to use either villaboard or wet area gyprock. For my money I would use villaboard though.

----------


## m6sports

thanks guys yea im going to use Villaboard i opened another thread about using villaboard or blueboard  
and came to the conclusion that villaboard would be the safe choice 
BTW sorry for the delay in pictures i had some computer trouble 
but here they are  
in addition the plumber came today and most of its been done  :2thumbsup:

----------


## m6sports

the plumbing was all finished today so i got around to bricking up the old door  
the first time i layed bricks was when i needed to fill in the hole after the old aircon got pulled out and it turned out not that good 
so this time i took my time and im happy with the results it
took me 3 hours to lay 95 bricks but 
i also framed in the bath with besa blocks

----------


## m6sports

here are some more pictures of the reno 
ive put all the villaboard up 
the water proofing was done on saturday 
and for the screeding to be done today for the tiling to be started tomorrow :2thumbsup:

----------


## cplicious

Looking good. I'm about so start our bathroom renovation pretty soon so its good to see how you are going about it. Ours is not as involved as yours but its good to see people doing the majority of the work themselves, as I plan to do the same.

----------


## m6sports

ok had the tiler in today and he got all the walls done besides the bath and the border tiles around were the mirror is going to go  
it took a little longer then expected as the walls arnt 100% straight and ive picked 300 x 600 rectified tiles 
but its getting there  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Brettus

Well done its looking really good!  
Are the tiles going straight onto the bessa block bath frame?  Did you cement them together??
It looks like you are going to tile under the lip of the bath, am I correct?  I just installed a bath and then tiled around it because I cant see how you join the plumbing up if you tile before the bath goes in  :Confused: 
Cheers

----------


## m6sports

the bessa Blocks were covered with a sheet of villaboard because were the outlet for the spa bath came out i needed to carve a chunk out of the blocks to make room for the pipes and in one spot it was a little thin
so to give it some extra strength we just covered it with some villaboard 
as with the plumbing it was done before the frame was built  :2thumbsup:

----------


## m6sports

YAY all the tiling is finished just the grouting to be done and thats tomorrow  
its been 3 weeks at the mother in laws lets make that 3 long weeks  :Cry:  
but its all in the past now as we will be moving back home tomorrow.  :Biggrin:  
there is still a long list of things to do but they can be done over the next couple of weekends 
the bathroom still needs the ceiling to be sanded and painted along with the cornice attached 
wood trims around the window and door are yet to be done 
and the laundry cupboard and either sliding or cupboard doors need to be made up. Not yet sure what im going to do  
and somewhere between all these jobs we need a shower screen installed
still not sure if frameless it worth the extra $$$$$$$$

----------


## an3_bolt

You gotta be happy with a job that looks like that!!! 
Good job!!

----------


## m6sports

Thanks an3_bolt we are over the moon with how it turned out.
but anything would have been better then what we started with 
here are some more pictures of after the grouting

----------


## m6sports

just a bit of an update  
the ceiling is finished and the cupboard just needs some doors 
have ordered a framless shower screen so it should be in after easter  
when all done will post some final pictures  :2thumbsup:

----------


## m6sports

Here is a pic of the shower and mirror installed 
im still to make the doors for the laundry but will do it when i have some time

----------


## ScroozAdmin

That looks really good, just doing mine at the mo, very similar colours. Still find it astonishing that current regs allow electrical points right next to a sink.

----------


## m6sports

im not sure if the power point is within regs but it was the best and only place to put it

----------


## ScroozAdmin

its pretty standard practice according to my sparky

----------


## Tex

I love the shower niche, how did you go about making it? I want to put one in my shower but not too sure how to go about it. 
Looks really good! well done

----------


## m6sports

the shower niche is real easy to make  
a page back there are some pictures of the shower frame before the villaboard was put on  
i just nailed to the frame and then filled any larger gaps with NO MORE Gaps and then just sealed it this silicone  
the back wall of the niche is the back side of the villaboard from the laundry cupboard  
after that the water proofing was done and tiled

----------


## m6sports

Done all the painting today  
so here are some final pictures of the bathroom FINISHED  :Happydance:

----------


## Billy22Bob

the Euro Laundry....
Do you have this with taps inside the linnen press?
Is it waterproofed inside in case of foam/waster dribbles from the machine?
Does it have a drain? 
The doors....
Did you have these made or make them yourself? 
I was looking to do the same thing - euro laundry that is - but was thinking about plastic welding in a PVC tray inside the cupboard around the machine.
The wife doesnt think we need it - but when I start renovating the downstairs laundry - I think she'll appreciate it. 
b22b

----------


## m6sports

> the Euro Laundry....
> Do you have this with taps inside the linnen press? Yea taps and drain are installed inside 
> Is it waterproofed inside in case of foam/waster dribbles from the machine? i didnt end up water proofing i used villaboard and painted it  
> Does it have a drain? yes  
> The doors....
> Did you have these made or make them yourself? I was planing on making it myself out of MDF but got a quote when they were quoting our built in wardrobes and decided they would do a better job then i would   
> I was looking to do the same thing - euro laundry that is - but was thinking about plastic welding in a PVC tray inside the cupboard around the machine.
> The wife doesnt think we need it - but when I start renovating the downstairs laundry - I think she'll appreciate it.  i did alot of asking around and everyone told me you dont need to water proof a laundry  
> besides around the sink but in my case there isnt one so i didnt bother 
> b22b

  Goodluck

----------


## wapm66

Hi m6sports, bathroom reno looking very shmick. Looks like you'll make your deadline.

----------


## john603

> here are some more pictures of the reno 
> ive put all the villaboard up 
> the water proofing was done on saturday 
> and for the screeding to be done today for the tiling to be started tomorrow

  Hi, I am doing the similar project. In regards to waterproofing around shower  how did you go about it? thanks

----------


## m6sports

my tiler ended up doing it for me 
i remember looking at Bunnings and they sold it 
but he had his own so i didnt buy any

----------


## SlowMick

gidday m6sports, 
your bathroom reno is really impressive.  full of lots of great design features. :2thumbsup:  
was hoping you could tell me about your plastering.  did you sheet over the top of the old ceiling or rip down the old before the new? i'm not so keen on pulling down the existing - there is loose fill insulation and 40 years of dust and nasty above it 
What size cornice did you use - it looks finishes off the wall nicely.  also, the pictures look like you added the cornice last - was that easy to do? 
i'll be really happy if the bathroom comes out looking as good as yours. 
cheers, 
Mick

----------


## m6sports

With the ceiling I just sheeted over the top of the old. I was like u not wanting to remove the old due to insulation 
But if I was going to do it again I would just remove if as for the cornice it went on after tiling and it's just the standard one not sure the name or size

----------


## alt060

That looks amazing! Great work!

----------


## Jody_K

Your bathroom looks great! I love the tiles, and the tapware looks exactly like mine! well done with it, where did you find your taps?

----------


## m6sports

The big green shed, they are 1/4 turn ceramic

----------


## Joatmon

Excellent job! Great timing as my similar reno will start within a few weeks. One question tho...would you have attempted the tiling yourself?

----------


## m6sports

Thanks Joatmon as for tiling myself the answer is no and even more so with rectified tiles 
unless you have tiled before and been happy with the result and your confident i wouldnt touch tiling for something like a bathroom 
last thing you want is a crappy tiling job on a new bathroom reno 
BTW good luck with your reno its always nice to have a newly renovated bathroom

----------


## SlowMick

What is special about a rectified tiles?  i am new to this.

----------


## m6sports

What i was told is They are cut to size after they are fired and any imperfections in laying them will stand out more
I was also told that to expect to pay more if your getting a tiler

----------

